# France, Brittany, frenchy vid.



## arnocomment

Hello guys! i come to show you my last vid! A little story about me and my son...






Comments and shares are welcome!!!


----------



## Scott

Hi mate, thanks for posting this. I am at work at the moment and haven't had a chance to watch it but will soon.


----------



## shiznic

A great vid. Brought a real smile to my face, nice tunes also.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SharkNett

Great vid.


----------



## surfcaster

Great camera work!

Now was that instant noodles for smoko? My respect for French cuisine just dropped one notch!!! :lol:


----------



## BIGKEV

Brilliant video, I really enjoyed it, thanks for sharing.


----------



## paulsod

That is the best video I have seen on this site. Absolutely top notch stuff, well done.
How you had the patience for that time lapse photography is beyond me. You normally only see that on the T.V.
Thanks for sharing it with us. More to come I hope
Cheers
Paul
P.s The only complaint, is your driving on the wrong side of the road. :lol:


----------



## solatree

Bravo Arno - c'est magnifique ! But you should have posted this one first


----------



## BombBassStick

awsome video thanks for posting


----------



## gcfisho

Great video and great topic,bravo.


----------



## murd

I managed to sit through the entire video and loved it - just like watching a good SBS short film! Really professional work there with the filming and editing. Maybe you should give Spielberg a call?


----------



## sunshiner

Arno, very nice. Later, when you're old, you'll look back with fondness to any times you spent fishing with your kids.

I hope you hang out here often and contribute. Words aren't the only means of communication and your pics are excellent.

Kev


----------



## arnocomment

paulsod said:


> P.s The only complaint, is your driving on the wrong side of the road. :lol:


 :lol: if you come here, friend, driving on the right! The police are not very lenient with Australian stubborn ;-)



solatree said:


> But you should have posted this one first


 Arf... you're right! I'm not a good communicating ...



sunshiner said:


> Later, when you're old, you'll look back with fondness to any times you spent fishing with your kids.


 You're right sunshiner...I hope to live a lot of times like this ... And one day it may be tom takes his father fishing. Probably... ;-)

Really i'm happy for yours comments... I make it to be seen, i've other project... I did it to make my teeth ... your words are my reward.



surfcaster said:


> Now was that instant noodles for smoko? My respect for French cuisine just dropped one notch!!! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Héhoooo! I can not let say that, the Frenchs have a réputation. about on my first film watching at 02:30, jack daniels seabass flamed with onions tomatoes garlic... So??? Hmmm? ;-)


----------



## Zed

Some things cross geopolitical boundaries. My dad has been known to hit me with his hat and I'm 43.

Thanks for the vid, it was nice. Plus thanks for supporting the fine folks at Jack Daniels Kentucky Straight Bourbon Whiskey --and driving on the "right" side of the road. Keep up the reporting.


----------



## geminiwraith

That's a great piece of work you've done there. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## arnocomment

Thank you guys... Really...


----------



## Ado

Definitely the best amateur video I've seen. The forethought and time taken to set up all those shots, the car driving over the camera - twice, the launches leaving the camera behind and then going back for it, the time lapse, the human side, just really well directed in the proper sense of the word. If you can fish as well as you can film you must clean up!


----------



## arnocomment

thank you guys! Again ... Happy New Year to all members of this forum, and your family!

The frenchy...


----------



## bruno84

Mais on s'est déjà rencontré quelque part...


----------



## arnocomment

:mrgreen: Qu'est ce que tu fais en Australie Bruno? Le monde est petit... ;-)


----------



## bruno84

arnocomment said:


> :mrgreen: Qu'est ce que tu fais en Australie Bruno? Le monde est petit... ;-)


Nous y sommes venus passer un mois en 2010 rejoindre ma fille.
J'ai eu l'occasion de faire la connaissance de couta1 avec lequel nous avons entretenu une correspondance quelques temps.
Ne le voyant plus sur le forum j'en déduis qu'il est retourné en Afrique du sud.
De temps en temps il m'arrive de revenir sur ce forum réver un peu... 
Amitiés
Bruno


----------

